# Deadpool 2: Erste LGBTQ-Beziehung in Superheldenfilm



## AliciaKo (18. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool 2: Erste LGBTQ-Beziehung in Superheldenfilm* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Deadpool 2: Erste LGBTQ-Beziehung in Superheldenfilm*


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

Naja, lesbische Beziehungen gibt es nun wirklich nicht selten in Filmen. In Superheldenfilmen mag das anders sein, allerdings stehen dort Beziehungen generell ja eher ganz, ganz hinten an.


----------



## Banana-OG (18. Oktober 2018)

LGTBQ-Beziehung? Was auch immer dieser Fuck schon wieder sein soll. Gab es alles schon und ist auch eigentlich gar nicht so toll...


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2018)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> LGTBQ-Beziehung? Was auch immer dieser Fuck schon wieder sein soll. Gab es alles schon und ist auch eigentlich gar nicht so toll...



Naja, eine LGTBQ-Beziehung wäre ja mindestens ein flotter Fünfer, das gibt es in Filmen wirklich selten, eine Lesbe, ein Schwuler, ein Transgender ein Bisexueller und ein Queer die zusammen ein "Paar" bilden wäre sicher eine interessante Konstellation, weil nicht jeder mit jedem sondern nur mit einzelnen davon kann.


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, lesbische Beziehungen gibt es nun wirklich nicht selten in Filmen. In Superheldenfilmen mag das anders sein, allerdings stehen dort Beziehungen generell ja eher ganz, ganz hinten an.



naja
geht so
meistens sind doch Lesben in Filmen doch eh nur Bi und am Ende eh nur das Loveintrest vom Typen
Ich glaube es war Ian McKellen der sagt, das Hollywood keine Schwulen  Beziehungen schreiben kann, obwohl halb Hollywood Schwul ist

Und da liegt eher generell so ein Erfolg bei Deadpool, man stellt es nicht herraus


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Oktober 2018)

Die erste LGBTQ-Beziehung im Superhelden-Genre ist natürlich die zwischen Batman und Robin!


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die erste LGBTQ-Beziehung im Superhelden-Genre ist natürlich die zwischen Batman und Robin!


Batman erscheint mir da nicht nur homosexuell. Seine Robins waren ja nie besonders alt, als er sie aufgenommen hatte.


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Oktober 2018)

Hab den Film zwar gesehen, aber mir ist davon nix in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2018)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> LGTBQ-Beziehung? Was auch immer dieser Fuck schon wieder sein soll. Gab es alles schon und ist auch eigentlich gar nicht so toll...



Erfundener Genderkäse von irgendwelchen Leute, die anscheinend zu viel Zeit haben.


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2018)

Dieses Video enthält eine zum Thread passende Botschaft:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWuQW9RvxAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## AnnoDomini (18. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, lesbische Beziehungen gibt es nun wirklich nicht selten in Filmen. In Superheldenfilmen mag das anders sein, allerdings stehen dort Beziehungen generell ja eher ganz, ganz hinten an.



Das Problem ist nicht die homosexuelle Beziehung an sich. Das Problem ist, dass damit Reklame gemacht wird, als wäre es das Wichtigste am ganzen Film. Ich muss da immer an Bioware denken "Hey, wir haben einen homosexuellen Charakter!" Dafür bekommt dann Bioware von der Regenbogen-Mafia einen Aufkleber "Bester Entwickler der Welt", aber macht das Biowares Produkte besser? Für mich und viele andere nicht, aber das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem, dass PC-Spiele immer wieder Meinungsmache aufgreifen müssen, "hey, wir gehören jetzt auch zu den Tollen!" 

Das stört mich so wahnsinnig daran. Macht das den Film besser? Macht das die Welt besser? Spielt es überhaupt irgendeine Rolle, außer dass jetzt Leute mit Regenbogenfahnen und Deadpool-Maske durch die USA ziehen können und dazu Lieder singen?

Allein schon eine News daran zu verschwenden. Da sind doch Nachrichten wichtiger, dass Microsoft im nächsten Update erlaubt, vorinstallierte Software wie Groove Music und Paint 3D vom eigenen PC zu  entferne oder das neue Darksiders 3 auch auf alten Rechnern laufen wird. 

Ganz besonders unangenehm sind mir solche Charaktere aber erst in Assassins Creed Odyssee aufgefallen, in kaum einem Spiel haben sich einem schwule Charaktere so an den Protagonisten ran geschmissen, mannomann und das gleich mehrfach. Wenn man Homosexualität ekelhaft finden soll, dann hat Ubisoft das echt geschafft. Echt zum fremdschämen 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Erfundener Genderkäse von irgendwelchen Leute, die anscheinend zu viel Zeit haben.



Ja, Interpretation ist auch so eine Sache. Irgendein Historiker wollt einmal einen Wittelsbacher König zum schwulen Macho machen, blöd ist nur, dass es dazu keine einzige Quelle gibt, die das in irgendeiner Form belegt. Der Mensch ist danach aus dem konservativen Bayern ins freie Köln gezogen und lebt da jetzt seine Beziehung aus


----------



## Klauzzi (18. Oktober 2018)

Natürlich macht es die Welt besser, da LGBT Beziehungen da durch mehr als etwas "normales" wahrgenommen werden. Und mein Freund, kein Epoche war schwuler als die Griechische. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, basiert unsere Westliche Zivilisation und deren Demokratie auf den tiefgründigen Überlegungen von Knaben Liebhabern. Kommentare wie die Deinen sind latent homophob und meiner Meinung basiert auf tiefer liegende Komplexen. Wo wurde denn damit Reklame gemacht, in Trailern oder Film Beschreibungen habe ich derartiges bisher nicht gehört, hier wollte ein evtl. an dem Thema interessierter Redakteur darauf aufmerksam machen,  um Klicks zu erzielen oder im besten Falle Interesse für das Thema zu schaffen. Das du dies schon als Werbung empfindest zeigt weiter deine Komplexe die hier in solchen Aussagen zum tragen kommen. Vielleicht solltest du dich und deine Gefühle anderen Männern gegenüber mal genauer reflektieren, denn wer in so einem Zusammenhang das Wort ekelhaft benutzt outet doch hier dann öffentlich seinen Komplex den er mit seiner eigenen und anderen Männlichkeit hat.  Ich würde dir raten die russische Staatsbürgerschaft anzustreben, ich glaube da ticken die Leute was dieses Thema angeht ähnlich wie du, in Deutschland sind wir Gesamtgesellschaftlich auf einem anderen Weg, den ihr gern auf demokratischen Wege bekämpfen dürft. Ob da solche Kommentare in einem Gaming Magazin Sinn ergeben mag ich bezweifeln.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich dachte jetzt, das sei ein Gag im Film, der sich über diesen Abkürzungsschwachsinn lustig macht, aber scheinbar meint die Darstellerin das ernst ^^  Warum kann man nicht einfach 5 Kategorien bilden, und gut ist: Hetero, Homo, Bi, Asexuell und "Rest" ? ^^    Dass man auch ungewöhnliche Beziehungen in Filme einbaut und sie als völlig normal anstatt als exotische Perversität darstellt ist ja gut, aber diese Schubladen und Abkürzungen nerven nur noch....


----------



## AnnoDomini (18. Oktober 2018)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Natürlich macht es die Welt besser, da LGBT Beziehungen da durch mehr als etwas "normales" wahrgenommen werden. Und mein Freund, kein Epoche war schwuler als die Griechische. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, basiert unsere Westliche Zivilisation und deren Demokratie auf den tiefgründigen Überlegungen von Knaben Liebhabern. Kommentare wie die Deinen sind latent homophob und meiner Meinung basiert auf tiefer liegende Komplexen. Wo wurde denn damit Reklame gemacht, in Trailern oder Film Beschreibungen habe ich derartiges bisher nicht gehört, hier wollte ein evtl. an dem Thema interessierter Redakteur darauf aufmerksam machen,  um Klicks zu erzielen oder im besten Falle Interesse für das Thema zu schaffen. Das du dies schon als Werbung empfindest zeigt weiter deine Komplexe die hier in solchen Aussagen zum tragen kommen. Vielleicht solltest du dich und deine Gefühle anderen Männern gegenüber mal genauer reflektieren, denn wer in so einem Zusammenhang das Wort ekelhaft benutzt outet doch hier dann öffentlich seinen Komplex den er mit seiner eigenen und anderen Männlichkeit hat.  Ich würde dir raten die russische Staatsbürgerschaft anzustreben, ich glaube da ticken die Leute was dieses Thema angeht ähnlich wie du, in Deutschland sind wir Gesamtgesellschaftlich auf einem anderen Weg, den ihr gern auf demokratischen Wege bekämpfen dürft. Ob da solche Kommentare in einem Gaming Magazin Sinn ergeben mag ich bezweifeln.



Ich ignorie einmal deine Arroganz und deine Oberflächlichkeiten und deine Art mit Menschen umzugehen. Anstatt mit politischen Schlagworten um Dich zu werfen solltest Du dich vielleicht einmal sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen. 

Nicht jeder Grieche ist schwul gewesen. Die griechische Gesellschaft war etwas anders aufgebaut als unsere heutige. Du solltest aber vielleicht einmal die Argumente hinterfragen und von wem sie stammen. Die Spartaner wurden von Zeitgenossen gerne als rückständig, als eigentartig und merkwürdig dargestellt, sie waren nun einmal der Gegner der Athener.  Frauen wurden als Männer verkleidet, weil man ja mit einem schwachen weiblichen Geschöpf keine Kinder zeugen durfte. Das sind Vorwürfe des Thukydides und des Herodot, die nicht, *wirklich gar nicht*s mit der Realität zu tun haben! Hier stoßen oligarchische und demokratische Weltbilder aufeinander, Feindbilder wie Du sie dir nicht vorstellen kannst. Hier sind politische Konflikte auf philisophischer Ebene ausgetragen worden.

Die Spartaner hatten vermutlich ein ziemlich normales Familienleben wie jede andere griechische Polis auch, die meisten Vorwürfe haben sich mit Sparta verfeindete Athener ausgedacht, es sind viele philosophische Imperative vorhanden. Über Sparta weiß man sehr wenig, die Quellen sind dünn. Sogar  Λυκοῦργος, der legendäre Gründer der Verfassungsurkunde der Großen Rhetra ist nicht ganz klar. Die Athener hatten an den Spartanern viel auszusetzen, ihre Staatsform so undemokratisch, die Menschen wurden in gleichgeschlechtlichen Gruppen großgezogen, was im übrigen auch für die Frauen galt, die genau so Sport machten. Frauen die Sport machen, ein echtes No Go bei den Athenern! Genau so, wie spartanische Frauen viele Freiheiten in der spartanischen Gesellschaft hatten, was für Athener ebenfalls aufsehenderregend war (Die Athenerinnen saßen meistens zu Hause). Hinzu kommt, dass sich Sparta stark abschottete und ohnehin kaum ein Fremder dorthin kam. Das was man hörte wurde dann schnell erweitert und fantasiert. Die Spartaner haben ein paar Einzigartigkeiten, die sonst niemand hatte (Heloten-Herrschaft, Doppelkönigtum, bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände, man denke an die messenischen Kriege), aber man sollte nicht alles glauben, was erzählt wird. Frauen haben aber bei den Spartanern nie gekämpft (weswegen Assassins Creed Odyssee in diesem Sinn Blödsinn ist, aber das ist die Freiheit eines PC-Spiels).

Das größte Problem hatten die Spartaner mit Nachwuchs, was nicht an der Sexualität liegt, sondern an der spartanischen Gellschaft. Es gibt nur wenige sogenannte Spartiaten und nur wenn beide Ehepartner Spartiat sind, ist das Kind auch einer. Heloten stehen immer in einem anderen Verhältnis (Von Besonderheiten im ersten Messenischen Krieg abgesehen). Hinzu kommt, dass die Spartaner viele Kämpfe führen und große Verluste erleiden (Termophylen, 300 Tote war ein echter Aderlass für eine Gesellschaft, die ohnehin nicht so groß ist (2-3k Spartiaten!). Ebenfalls schwere Verluste in den Schlachten bei Mantineia oder die vernichtende Niederlage von Leuktra gegen die Thebaner mit  Epameinondas. Die thebanische Hegemonie ist zwar mit dem Tod Epameinondas zu Ende, Sparta kann sich aber von den Verlusten nicht mehr erholen. Der große Gewinner von diesem innergriechischen Konflikt ist Philipp II, der Vater von Alexander.

Die gleiche Vorgehensweise macht übrigens später Tacitus mit den Germanen in der Germania. Die Germanen stellt er als edel und stolz da um damit gleichzeitig Kritik an der eigenen, römischen Gesellschaft zu üben! Auf Lykurg sollen übrigens  die Abschaffung von Gold- und Silbermünzen sowie deren Ersatz durch Eisen und der ständige militärische Drill von Männern, verbunden mit einer Geschlechtertrennung zurückgehen. Bedenke aber, dass dies von Plutarch in der Vita über Lykurg zitiert wird - und Plutarch schreibt 100 nach Christus, als nicht mal ansatzweise in Zeitnähe. Hinzu kommen bei Plutarch noch ganz andere historische Schwierigkeiten, aber damit will ich jetzt niemanden langweilen, auch wenn Du dann verstehen würdest, dass Plutarch manche Anekdote sehr ironisch meint. (Wen es doch interessiert: Castelnerac, Benoit: Plutarch's psychology of moral virtue: pathos, logos and the unity of the soul (Ancient Philosphy, Vol. 27, 2007).


Die Demokratie ist eine Entwicklung der Polis-Gesellschaft und hat erst einmal relativ wenig mit der Knabenliebe an sich zu tun. Es geht um eine gesellschaftliche Basis. Von der Famile zu einem Dorf und schließlich zu einer Polis, die einen Ordnungsmechanismus braucht. Ich empfehle einmal die Politeia von Aristoteles zu lesen oder den Staat von Platon. Wichtig ist hier, dass Frauen und Metöken (Ausländer, meistens Händler, die aber Griechen waren ohne Bürgerrecht) von der Demokratie ausgeschlossen waren. Das blieb auch während der Radikalisierung der Demokratie unter Ephialtes so (der kurz darauf ermordet wird, Perikles übernimmt das Ruder).  Autonomie ist wichtig, die Zeit der 30 Tyrannen von 404 bis 403 ändert daran in Athen nicht viel. Frauen haben keine Rechte und deswegen spielen in der Politik, in der Gesellschaft hauptsächlich (aber nicht nur) Männer eine Rolle, das ändert sich über die griechische Zeit nicht wirklich.

Du solltest Dich fragen, welche Quellen du liest und hinterfragen, ob hier nicht über den eigenen Gegner geschrieben wird. Wenn Thukydides über den peloponesischen Krieg schreibt, dann schreibt er Athen-freundlich und mag die Spartaner eben nicht. Das gleiche gilt für den Nachfolger Xenophon, der in der Hellenika, den peloponesischen Krieg weiter schreibt. Xenophon hat auch ein Buch über Hausarbeit, über Handwerk und über Reitkunst geschrieben. Solltest Du dich jemals mit griechischer Geschichte befassen.

Polybios greift später die Frage nach der Demokratie noch einmal auf, als er den Römischen Staat als "Mischverfassung" bezeichnet. Die schreibt er vor allem auch, weil er die Römer großartig findet (da er im Hause der Römers Scipio Africanus - der übrigens Hannibal besiegt hat - wohnt und seinen griechischen Freunden erklären will, warum die Römer so erfolgreich sind. Der Beitrag über die Verfassungen von Polybios ist sehr lesenswert. Unsere westliche Gesellschaft hat so viele Einflüsse, die nicht nur griechisch sind. Die Mathematik kommt unter anderem aus dem Nahen Osten, das Alphabet von den Phönikiern (syrische Westküste). Die Römer haben vieles übernommen und verfeinert, ihre eigene Philosophie entwickelt (auch wenn sie auf der griechischen Phiosophie beruht.

Unsere sogenannte westliche Gesellschaft hat vier antike Säulen. Die griechisch-römische Philosopie, die Monarchie, die Architektur und die Kirche. Diese haben sich hauptsächlich in römischer Zeit entwickelt, die Translatio Imperii (also die Übertragung der römischen Kaiserkrone auf das Heilige Römische Reich Deutscher Nation, den Kaiser von Ostrom bzw. den Zaren) fußt auf das römische Prinzipat und deren Weiterentwicklung. Und die Kirche ist eine Entwicklung in Rom und Karthago (die großen Kirchenväter), die vor allem mit dem ersten Konzil und Konstantin dem Großen vorangetrieben worden ist. Rückwirkend darauf kannst du dann die sogenannte westliche Gesellschaft verstehen, die sich übrigens in der Renaissance (also im 13./14. Jahrhundert) wiederentdeckt.


Männerfreundschaften, sogenannte ἑταιρία: Jeder hat etwas zum gemeinsamen Essen beigetragen, wer das nicht konnte ist aus der Gemeinschaft ausgestoßen worden. Also reine Männerbündnisse. Möglich, dass es schwule Personen gegeben hat, aber es ist vor allem erst einmal ein gesellschaftliches Prinzip, dass wir aus Nicht-spartanischen Quellen kennen. Bevor du oberflächliche Argumente von Dir wirfst, setze Dich mit der Thematik auseinander! Und dese  ἑταιρία gibt es in den meisten griechischen Gesellschaften, sind normalerweise Männern vorbehalten. 

 Wenn du homosexuelle Personen in der alten Geschichte suchst, dann nimm Kaiser Hadrian mit seinem Liebesknaben, dem er ein Denkmal widmet und eine Stadt nach ihm benennt, nachzulesen bei Cassius Dio. Alternativ die Dichterin Sappho, wo wir uns in der Archaik befinden (also 800 vor Christus). Die "Beziehung" zwischen Kaiser Hadran und Ἀντίνοος ist aber umstritten, unsere Hauptquelle ist Pausanias, ein  griechischer Schriftsteller, der über eine Stadtgründung schreibt, die nach ihm benannt wurde, und Cassius Dio, der auch nicht explizit wird (Die Umstände um den Tod des  Ἀντίνοος sind unklar, eventuell im Meer ertrunken?).  Desweiteren ist eine Quelle zu Hadrian die Historia Augusta, die heute unter Althistorikern hoch umstritten ist, da die Quellen nicht klar sind und vieles geschönt, übertrieben wirkt und vieles auch falsch ist, da sich die Aussagen weder mit anderen Texte noch mit Inschriften decken. Von Sappho geht man von Homosexualität aus, weil sie überwiegend Liebesgedichte für Frauen geschrieben hat - mehr weiß man von ihr aber auch nicht, außer dass sie wohl Mädchen erzogen  hat. Vermutungen, die aber niemand bestätigen kann, weil den Althistorikern aussagekräftige Quellen fehlen. Sappho kannst du übrigens selbst lesen, die Gedichte sind erhalten und sehr lesenwert - im übrigen die einzige Dichterin der griechischen Antike und als Althistoriker sollte man sie ohnehin kennen (um auch mal Werbung zu machen).

Was du als Knabenliebe bezeichnest, ist παιδεραστία. παιδεραστία bezeichnet eine ins institutionalisierte Form sexueller Beziehungen erwachsener Männer zu männlichen Kindern in der griechischen Antike. Es geht nicht um die eigentliche Sexualität, die du gerne interpretieren möchtest. Es geht um gesellschaftliche Absicherung. Ähnliches findest du auch in den Japan in den Samurai-Schulen. Es geht um die Knüpfung von Kontakten. In einer rein Männerdominierten Gesellschaft ist das wichtig. Vielleicht sind Dir ja παλαίστρα oder γυμνάσιον ein Begriff. Im tieferen Verbund nennt man das Ganze dann ἑταιρία, was einen Freundschaftsverband bezeichnet. Männer unterstützen sich gegenseitig bei Prozessen, bei Bewerbungen um Ämter. παιδεραστία ist in der griechischen Antike etwas völlig anderes als in unserer modernen Zeit und hat nichts mit der Enstehung der Demokratie zu tun.  Heute würde man das mit Pädophilie bezeichnen, was aber nichts mit den griechischen Vorstellungen und Idealen zu tun hat,  das sind moderne Interpretationen. Es hat wohl Sexualität stattgefunden, aber das war nicht das Ziel der Verbindung, Ziel war politische Entwicklung. Bei den Römern funktionierte das schon völlig anders. In der römischen Republik funktioniert politische Emanzipation über Ehre der Familie, Auctoritat. Der spätere Kaiser ist zwar "princeps inter pares", aber steht seinen Kollegen in seiner Auctoritas vor. Deswegen führen die Römer Kriege ohne Ende, weil sie etwas brauchen, wo sie sich profilieren können. Einen Triumphzug in Rom kann Dir niemand mehr nehmen. An die Stelle der Knabenliebe tritt hier auch ein gesellschaftliches System dass man Patronat nennt. Nicht, dass es Knabenliebe oder παιδεραστία nicht mehr gibt, aber nicht in der Form, wie es  die griechische Antike aufzeigt. Männliche Liebe ist in der griechischen Antike vor allem ein philosopischer Aspekt, wie du ja selbst angedeutet hast. Schon im Hellenismus, also nach dem Tod Alexanders (323 v. Christus) ändern sich die Tendenzen. Die Diadochenreiche übernehmen die führende Rolle, Einflüsse vom ehemaligen Perserhof und natürlich die makedonischen Einflüsse Philips und Alexanders spielen eine Rolle.

Noch einmal, mit deinen Oberflächlichkeiten hilfst du niemandem, das in aller Kürze zu diesem Thema. Weiterführend zum Thema empfehle ich Dir als Überblickswerk von Linda Marie Günther "Griechische Geschichte" (Tübingen 2011). Dort werden auch die griechischen Begriffe erläutert, die Römische Geschichte von Theodor Mommsen kann ich Dir ohnehin nur ans Herz legen, auch wenn sie veraltet ist, die Tendenzen stimmen, auch wenn die Römer keinen Verteidigungskrieg geführt haben.


Zu dem Wort ekelhaft und mit* Spoiler*. Es gibt eine Quest, da unterstützt du einen jungen Doktor, der Menschen hilft. Im Verlauf der Quest rettest du dann seine Mutter vor Banditen und er will sie umbringen, weil sie als Wahrsagerin alle belogen hat. Jetzt kannst du Dich entscheiden ob Du ihm das Bestrafen überlassen willst oder ob Du selbst die Mutter bestrafen - ermorden - willst. Der Doktor wirft sich Dir am Ende der Quest entgegen und will deine Liebe, deine Zuneigung und das in einer so drastischen und aggressiven Form, dass - wenn du ablehnst - der Protagonist (hier Alexios) zurückweicht. Ich finde diese Art und Weise, wie diese Doktor dargestellt wird, drastisch und unangenehm.

Eine weitere Quest: Du sollst für einen jungen Mann, der im Gefängnis sitzt, dessen Waffen suchen. Das Schwert ist bei einem Schmied, der Dir schon im zweiten Satz sagt, eigentlich könnte man doch die Nacht miteinander verbringen und dann gibt er Dir das Schwert. "Hey Süßer, ich geb Dir das Schwert, aber lass uns doch mal eben in die Hinterkammer gehen und uns vergnügen." Du kannst ablehnen, dann schickt er Dich aus, um Aphrodite-Blüten zu suchen um seine Männlichkeit zu stärken, die er am liebsten gleich mit Dir testen möchte. "Jetzt wo wir die Blüten haben..." Den ganzen Dialog hast du das Gefühl, die Homosexualität wird hier erzwungen, wirkt aufgesetzt und vor allem unnatürlich. Ich kenne homosexuelle Menschen, bin aber noch sie so unangenehm angemacht worden.

Ist das das Ziel von Ubisoft? Das ich homosexuelle Menschen komisch angucke? Das Spiel oder der Entwickler baut hier ein Bild auf, dass ich versuche zu hinterfragen. Weil ich die Darstellung als falsch und unangenehm empfinde, grundsätzlich eine subjektive Meinung. Du bist hingegen sehr einseitig , du versuchst gar nicht zu argumentieren sondern redest oberflächlich mit Einbürgerung in Russland. Vor allem verallgemeinerst Du, als ob alle Russen einer bestimmten Auffassung wären. Nur weil sich einer wie ein Idiot verhält, müssen es nicht alle sein, was übrigens auch für Dich gilt. Ich verallgemeinere nicht, ich nenne Beispiele, die *mir* nicht gefallen und nenne Gründe,*warum* das so ist. Wenn deine politische Meinung mit meiner subjektiv aber objektiv erläuterten Auffassung nicht übereinstimmt, dann musst Du nicht beleidigend werden, auch wenn das heute recht modern geworden ist, Dummheit mit Beschimpfungen zu kaschieren.

*Thema "Werbung"*
Ist das denn keine Werbung? Bioware stellt den schwulen Charakter vor? Ist das kein "Hey Leute, wir haben homosexuelle Charaktere?" Was soll es denn sonst sein? Versucht hier jemand kein Produkt zu verkaufen? Nicht Gamestar sucht explizit den Charakter heraus sondern Bioware macht das. Die Quelle ist im Gamestar-Artikel verlinkt. Früher auch suggestiv auf der Homepage von Bioware, mittlerweile ist ja deren altes Forum zu und nach EA migriert.

Das man so etwas auszeichnen muss, so etwas sollte normal sein. Wie du Dich aufführst scheinst du in einer Gesellschaft zu leben, wo man auf so etwas hinweisen muss. In meiner Gesellschaft laufen Menschen nicht mit einem Schild über dem Kopf durch die Stadt, welche sexuellen Vorlieben diese besitzen. Wobei der von der PC Games verwendete Ausdruck "Inklusion" in diesem Zusammenhang auch der falsche ist.

Wenn du zum Schluss ein *Positivbeispiel* brauchst, dann schau Dir den letzten neuen Star Trek (Beyond glaube ich) an. Dort ist eine homosexuelle Beziehung dargestellt, sehr angemessen wie ich finde. So sollte es sein, schön in den Film integriert ohne einen Aufstand zu machen, als ob man extra drauf hinweisen müsste (musst aber selbst herausfinden wen ich meine  Tipp: Auf einer Raumstation gibt es eine Begrüßungsszene). So wie vor der neuen Serie extra darauf hingewiesen wurde, wir haben einen homosexuellen Charakter:



> Die Besatzung des Raumschiffs Discovery besteht aus sieben Charakteren. Dazu gehört ein Alien namens Saru und ein homosexueller Charakter, bestätigt Fuller.



Es geht um "Normalität". Wie ich schon ausgedrückt habe, geht es darum etwas "normal" zu machen oder geht es darum mit etwas zu bewerben? Ist Homosexualität an sich wichtig oder wird dieser "Zustand" allein dafür genutzt, um bestimmte Gruppen ins Kino zu bekommen?

An dieser Stelle einen schönen Abend und danke fürs lesen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ich ignorie einmal deine Arroganz und deine Oberflächlichkeiten und deine Art mit Menschen umzugehen. Anstatt mit politischen Schlagworten um Dich zu werfen solltest Du dich vielleicht einmal sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.



ist aber auch Mutig anderen Vorzuwerfen man hätte sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt obwohl man es selbst nicht hat
Und hey, muss schön sein sich immer wieder ein reden zu können dass man irgendwen damit ins Kino ziehen würde


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ich ignorie einmal deine Arroganz und deine Oberflächlichkeiten und deine Art mit Menschen umzugehen. Anstatt mit politischen Schlagworten um Dich zu werfen solltest Du dich vielleicht einmal sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen. [...]
> 
> [viel Text]
> 
> An dieser Stelle einen schönen Abend und danke fürs lesen.



Erster Eindruck: Boah, watt viel Text. 

Dann hab ich's aber doch mal gelesen: Top Posting! und danke fürs Schreiben.


----------



## Jakkelien (19. Oktober 2018)

LGTBQ?
Ernsthaft?
Die Erklärung findet sich auch erst in der Mitte des Artikels und das auch nur indirekt (danke google).
Und nein, das ist keine allgemein bekannte Abkürzung.

Ich hasse es, wenn ein Artikel chinesisch spricht.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck: Boah, watt viel Text.
> 
> Dann hab ich's aber doch mal gelesen: Top Posting! und danke fürs Schreiben.



Ging mir ganz genauso.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> LGTBQ?
> Ernsthaft?
> Die Erklärung findet sich auch erst in der Mitte des Artikels und das auch nur indirekt (danke google).
> Und nein, das ist keine allgemein bekannte Abkürzung.
> ...



also das ist auch Mutig sowas bei einem PC und Spielemagazin anzukreiden, einer Niesche die schlechthin für das verwenden nicht allgemeinbekannter Abkürzungen bekannt ist ...


----------



## ChrisDeBear (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich musste erstmal Googlen, was LGBTQ bedeutet. Ich war unwissend. 
(L)esbian - (G)ay - (B)isexuell - (T)ranssexuel - (Q)ueer*

*Erläuterung zu Queer
Es ist eine Art Sammelbecken, in dem sich – je nach Selbstaussage – außer Schwulen, Lesben, Bisexuellen, Intersexuellen, Transgendern, Pansexuellen, Asexuellen und BDSMlern auch heterosexuelle Menschen, welche Polyamorie praktizieren, und viele mehr finden lassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2018)

ChrisDeBear schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal Googlen, was LGBTQ bedeutet. Ich war unwissend.
> (L)esbian - (G)ay - (B)isexuell - (T)ranssexuel - (Q)ueer*
> 
> *Erläuterung zu Queer
> Es ist eine Art Sammelbecken, in dem sich – je nach Selbstaussage – außer Schwulen, Lesben, Bisexuellen, Intersexuellen, Transgendern, Pansexuellen, Asexuellen und BDSMlern auch heterosexuelle Menschen, welche Polyamorie praktizieren, und viele mehr finden lassen.



Normalerweise sagt man auch nur LGBT, wenn man will kann man da aber beliebige Buchstaben ranhängen, wie eben LGBTQA oder mehr oder andere. Das A steht dann für asexuell.


----------



## AnnoDomini (19. Oktober 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## AnnoDomini (19. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ist aber auch Mutig anderen Vorzuwerfen man hätte sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt obwohl man es selbst nicht hat
> Und hey, muss schön sein sich immer wieder ein reden zu können dass man irgendwen damit ins Kino ziehen würde



Du hast meinen Post wohl nicht gelesen, sonst hättest Du sehr wohl gemerkt, dass ich mich sachlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe und deswegen auch jemand anderem Oberflächlichkeit vorwerfen werde. Wenn Dich das Thema nicht interessiert dann ist das auch okay, aber dann musst Du mir nicht ans Bein pinkeln.

Leute ins Kino ziehen: Grundannahme Du bist homosexuell. Dann bist du vermutlich an Beziehungen im Film oder im Spiel interessiert, die deiner sexuellen Neigung am nächsten liegen. Spielst du beispielshaft Dragon Age, dir bieten sich aber nur heterosexuelle Beziehungen an, dann wirst du unter Umständen gar keine dieser Beziehungen anfangen, weil dich zum Beispiel Frauen nicht interessieren, egal wie gut sie geschrieben sind. Computerspiele arbeiten wie Filme mit Identifikatoren. Patriotismus ist der bekannteste Identifikator, eine Beziehung ist ein weiterer Schlüssel, es gibt viele weitere, näheres dazu in einem Handbuch über Filme.  Beispielhaft Kay Kirchmann, Medienreflexion im Film : ein Handbuch (2014), oder
Thomas Koebner: Standardsituationen im Film : ein Handbuch (2016). Wenn du Science-Fiction toll findest, wirst du vermutlich nicht unbedingt Fantasy schauen, wenn Dich das gar nicht interessiert. Und bei zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen sind wir auf einer sehr subjektiven Ebene angekommen.

Homosexualität ist erst einmal eine Designentsscheidung, um eine bestimmte Gruppe mitzunehmen, um Identifikation zu schaffen. Das gilt für Filme wie für Computerspiele - für Bücher habe ich keine Belege.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Normalerweise sagt man auch nur LGBT, wenn man will kann man da aber beliebige Buchstaben ranhängen, wie eben LGBTQA oder mehr oder andere. Das A steht dann für asexuell.



Ah okay, ich dachte das ist ein feststehender Begriff für ein ganzes Sammelbecken (siehe Erläuterung zu Quer in einem der letzten Posts)



Worrel schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck: Boah, watt viel Text.
> 
> Dann hab ich's aber doch mal gelesen: Top Posting! und danke fürs Schreiben.



Danke! Gib mir ein Thema, über welches sich zu schreiben lohnt und ich schreibe


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Post wohl nicht gelesen, sonst hättest Du sehr wohl gemerkt, dass ich mich sachlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe und deswegen auch jemand anderem Oberflächlichkeit vorwerfen werde. Wenn Dich das Thema nicht interessiert dann ist das auch okay, aber dann musst Du mir nicht ans Bein pinkeln.



 ja, ist auch Schwachsinn zu behauptet das würde Leute ins Kino ziehen bei einer kleinen Nebenrolle  wo das ganze auch nur Nebensächlich ist und so zu tun als wäre das ein Liebesfilm wie Blau ist eine Warme Farbe oder Love, Simon
Vorallem wird die behauptung ja eigentlich noch dümmer, weil das würde ja eigentlich behaupten, dass alle anderen Filme, wo nur Hetero Päarchen zusehen und keine Liebesfilme sind, diese nur einbauen weil man Cis-Menschen reinziehen will und es immer wieder zu behaupten wie hier oder Star Wars macht es nicht besser


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Leute ins Kino ziehen: Grundannahme Du bist homosexuell. Dann bist du vermutlich an Beziehungen im Film oder im Spiel interessiert, die deiner sexuellen Neigung am nächsten liegen. Spielst du beispielshaft Dragon Age, dir bieten sich aber nur heterosexuelle Beziehungen an, dann wirst du unter Umständen gar keine dieser Beziehungen anfangen, weil dich zum Beispiel Frauen nicht interessieren, egal wie gut sie geschrieben sind.


Kann ich gerade überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. 
Filme und Spiele haben Protagonisten - ich bin nur ein außenstehender Zuschauer bzw maximal Lenker der Story.
Es ist mir aber außerhalb der Handlung völlig egal, ob sich da Heteros, Homos, Lesben oder sonstwer auf der Mattscheibe tummeln, da ich als Zuschauer ja eh nicht aktiv daran teilnehme.
Wenn ich das Gezeigte als Anregung/zur Erregung benutzen würde, würde ich das noch nachvollziehen können, aber ansonsten ist es mir viel wichtiger, daß die Geschichte/das Gameplay gut ist.

Und da ist es mir dann völlig egal, ob sich in _Bound _Lesben, in _Basic Instinct_ Heteros & Bisexuelle, in _Cloud Atlas _Schwule oder in der _RHPS _Transsexuelle aus Transsylvanien in der Geschichte vorkommen, solange sie mich im Rahmen der Geschichte eben gut unterhalten.

Bei Mass Effect war ich übrigens viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, richtig fies zu sein, um überhaupt eine Sexszene zu Gesicht zu bekommen...



> Wenn du Science-Fiction toll findest, wirst du vermutlich nicht unbedingt Fantasy schauen, wenn Dich das gar nicht interessiert.


Sehr seltsame Argumentation. SciFi wie Fantasy sind doch beides Spielarten der Realität - wieso sollte man beispielsweise kein Interesse am Herrn der Ringe haben, nur weil man Star Wars Fan ist ...?



> Homosexualität ist erst einmal eine Designentscheidung, um eine bestimmte Gruppe mitzunehmen, um Identifikation zu schaffen.


Ich hab mich noch nie bei Film oder Spiel deswegen dafür oder dagegen entschieden, weil Charaktere bestimmte sexuelle Präferenzen haben das könnte mir egaler nicht sein, solange die entsprechende Figur nicht nur aus reinen Marketingzwecken in eine bestimmte Richtung gedrängt wird.


----------



## AnnoDomini (19. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich gerade überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Filme und Spiele haben Protagonisten - ich bin nur ein außenstehender Zuschauer bzw maximal Lenker der Story.
> Es ist mir aber außerhalb der Handlung völlig egal, ob sich da Heteros, Homos, Lesben oder sonstwer auf der Mattscheibe tummeln, da ich als Zuschauer ja eh nicht aktiv daran teilnehme.
> Wenn ich das Gezeigte als Anregung/zur Erregung benutzen würde, würde ich das noch nachvollziehen können, aber ansonsten ist es mir viel wichtiger, daß die Geschichte/das Gameplay gut ist.
> ...



Du hast mich missverstanden und dann muss ich mich für meine Undeutlichkeit entschuldigen.

Mir geht es genau so wie Dir, mir ist es gleich wie geartet die Protagonisten oder die Rollen sind, solange sie mich unterhalten.  Ich gehe auch nicht ins Kino, weil ich eine Sexszene erwarte sondern weil ich an Charakterentwickung, einem nachvollziehbaren Handlungsbogen und netten Effekten interessiert bin und da geht es mir wie Dir! Ich meinte nur, dass du dein Spektrum, welches sich einen Film unter Umständen anschaut - Kinder, Jugendliche, Studenten, Erwachsene, Eltern, Rentner, PC-Spieler, Autofahrer etc. etc. - unter bestimmten Aspekten wächst. Auch weil bestimmte Gruppen mit bestimmten Themen völlig unterschiedlich umgehen. Du findest vermutlich Luis de Fúnes heute albern und überzogen, andere finden Superheldenfilme aufgesetzt und patriotisch. Trotzdem spielt Identifikation eine Rolle, manchmal sehr unterschwellig. Ich bin nicht "nur" Zuschauer sondern nehme unbewusst am Geschehen teil bzw. werden bewusst aktiv, sobald sie Emotionen aus dem Film verarbeiten. Du bist gerührt, begeistert oder verstört, du fühlst *mit *dem Protagonisten.

Langfristig erweiterst Du so rein marktwirtschaftlich gesehen die Zielgruppe, die bereit ist für etwas Geld auszugeben. Dahinter steckt natürlich politisches oder wirtschaftliches Kalkül. Ich glaube nicht, dass Bioware von heute auf morgen ihr Weltbild ändert. Und diese markwirtschaftlichen Betrachtungen ändern sich dann, wenn neue Märkte erschlossen werden sollen, momentan ist das China.


RHPS kenne ich beispielsweise gar nicht im Gegensatz zu CloudAtlas, Mass Effect muss ich gestehen habe ich nie gespielt, weil mich die Kombination aus Shooter und RPG nie richtig überzeugt hat. Aber sicherlich einfach Geschmackssache.

Und SciFi war auch das falsche Beispiel, wo ich dir Recht gebe, dass beides Spielarten mit der Realität sind. Vielleicht hätte ich Doku Soaps oder Historische Verfilmungen oder andere Beispiele nehmen sollen. Da wird der Unterschied zur Fantasy - und dann ist es egal ob Fantasy oder SciFi - recht deutlich.  Ich kenne auch Menschen, die Marvel großartig finden aber niemals DC schauen würden, weil sie damit gegen ihr "Weltbild" verstoßen würden. Die eine Seite muss aber nicht zwangsläufig die andere Seite ausschließen. Ich schaue beides, wenn es mich interessiert.

Über deine Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen, vielleicht habe ich Dich missverstanden


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Du findest vermutlich Luis de Fúnes heute albern und überzogen, andere finden Superheldenfilme aufgesetzt und patriotisch.


Louis deFunes Filme *sind *albern und überzogen - aber in dem, was sie sein wollen, sind sie gut.

Daß Superhelden typischerweise patriotisch sind, kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher, es gibt durchaus entsprechende Beispiele: Wenn ein Charakter schon "Captain *Amerika*" heißt ... aber was ist denn zB an einem Hulk "patriotisch"? Oder an Batman?



> Trotzdem spielt Identifikation eine Rolle, manchmal sehr unterschwellig. Ich bin nicht "nur" Zuschauer sondern nehme unbewusst am Geschehen teil bzw. werden bewusst aktiv, sobald sie Emotionen aus dem Film verarbeiten. Du bist gerührt, begeistert oder verstört, du fühlst *mit *dem Protagonisten.


"Mitfühlen" verlangt aber keine "Identifikation" - ich kann ja durchaus als Außenstehender mitfühlen.

Zudem gibt es ja auch diverse Medien, die ohne *Pro*tagonisten auskommen - zB die Filme _Maniac, American Psycho _oder das Spiel _Hatred_. Oder der Klassiker _Clockwork Orange_, der einen Drahtseilakt zwischen Haß und Mitgefühl für den Hauptcharakter aufführt.



> RHPS kenne ich beispielsweise gar nicht


Ich denke mal, du hast nur die Abkürzung nicht durchschaut - die RHPS kennst du doch 100%ig wenigstens vom Namen nach. 



> Und SciFi war auch das falsche Beispiel, wo ich dir Recht gebe, dass beides Spielarten mit der Realität sind. Vielleicht hätte ich Doku Soaps oder Historische Verfilmungen oder andere Beispiele nehmen sollen.


Das wäre für mich persönlich nachvollziehbarer - allerdings gibt es bei "historischen Verfilmungen" und "Fantasy" ja auch schon wieder Schnittmengen ... Artus Sage und Herr der Ringe passt meines Erachtens beispielsweise sehr gut unter einen Hut ... 

Generell lasse ich mich auch ungern in Schubladen stecken - ich schaue die MCU Filme, aber auch extrem Independent Filme wie Eraserhead, Biographie-Filme (Johnny Cash, Ray Charles), SciFi (5th Element, Star Trek, Event Horizon, Alien), anerkannte cineastische Meisterwerke (Lied vom Tod, 2001), Trashfilme (Killertomaten, Daniel der Zauberer ), quasi verfilmte Theaterstücke (Der Gott des Gemetzels, Dogville), Märchen (Brüder Grimm, Münchhausen von Terry Gilliam), Dramen (von Trier) wie schöne Hoffnungsfilme (The Straight Story), Klassiker, die man mit seiner Großmutter schauen kann (die 12 Geschworenen) genauso wie Filme, von denen man seiner Großmutter nicht mal erzählen würde (a Serbian Film, Maniac)

Genauso wie ich musikalisch alles vom belanglosen Pop Song bis zur Untergrund-Geräuschkulisse höre.


----------



## AnnoDomini (20. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Louis deFunes Filme *sind *albern und überzogen - aber in dem, was sie sein wollen, sind sie gut.
> 
> Daß Superhelden typischerweise patriotisch sind, kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher, es gibt durchaus entsprechende Beispiele: Wenn ein Charakter schon "Captain *Amerika*" heißt ... aber was ist denn zB an einem Hulk "patriotisch"? Oder an Batman?



Genau deswegen schätze ich diese Filme, weil sie elegant mit den Ideen spielen. "Brust oder Keule" oder auch die Phantomas-Filme sind da nette Beispiele. Oder natürlich Rabbi Jacob!

Auch der gute Batman hat schon gegen Nazis und ähnliches gekämpft. Die Figur stammt übrigens vom März 1939, also kurz vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg. Natürlich spielt Patriotismus eine Rolle, ebenso wie bei Superman oder anderen Charakteren die bewusst gegen ein Nazi-Deutschland oder später auch das kommunistische Russland gezeichnet werden. Bei Hulk bin ich überfragt, da ich ihn weder als Comic-Figur noch als Film-Figur richtig kenne.



Worrel schrieb:


> "Mitfühlen" verlangt aber keine "Identifikation" - ich kann ja durchaus als Außenstehender mitfühlen.
> 
> Zudem gibt es ja auch diverse Medien, die ohne *Pro*tagonisten auskommen - zB die Filme _Maniac, American Psycho _oder das Spiel _Hatred_. Oder der Klassiker _Clockwork Orange_, der einen Drahtseilakt zwischen Haß und Mitgefühl für den Hauptcharakter aufführt.
> 
> Ich denke mal, du hast nur die Abkürzung nicht durchschaut - die RHPS kennst du doch 100%ig wenigstens vom Namen nach.



Der Punkt geht an Dich  
Nein, ich kenne weder die Abkürzung noch die Rocky Horror Picture Show. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass mir diese Musik einfach gar nicht liegt.



Worrel schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich persönlich nachvollziehbarer - allerdings gibt es bei "historischen Verfilmungen" und "Fantasy" ja auch schon wieder Schnittmengen ... Artus Sage und Herr der Ringe passt meines Erachtens beispielsweise sehr gut unter einen Hut ...
> 
> Generell lasse ich mich auch ungern in Schubladen stecken - ich schaue die MCU Filme, aber auch extrem Independent Filme wie Eraserhead, Biographie-Filme (Johnny Cash, Ray Charles), SciFi (5th Element, Star Trek, Event Horizon, Alien), anerkannte cineastische Meisterwerke (Lied vom Tod, 2001), Trashfilme (Killertomaten, Daniel der Zauberer ), quasi verfilmte Theaterstücke (Der Gott des Gemetzels, Dogville), Märchen (Brüder Grimm, Münchhausen von Terry Gilliam), Dramen (von Trier) wie schöne Hoffnungsfilme (The Straight Story), Klassiker, die man mit seiner Großmutter schauen kann (die 12 Geschworenen) genauso wie Filme, von denen man seiner Großmutter nicht mal erzählen würde (a Serbian Film, Maniac)
> 
> Genauso wie ich musikalisch alles vom belanglosen Pop Song bis zur Untergrund-Geräuschkulisse höre.



Bei der Arthus-Sage wäre ich vorsichtig. Der historische Kern der "Sage" geht vermutlich auf die Völkerwanderungsszeit zurück, als die römische Armee sich schrittweise aus dem Gebiet zurückzieht. Schon unter der Tetrarchie von Diocletian hatte sich gezeigt, dass die Gebiete auf Dauer nicht haltbar sein würden. Der Vater des späteren Konstantins des Großen war für Britannien und Gallien verantwortlich. 

Die früheste Quelle über Artuhs findet man bei Gildas, einem Geistlichen aus dem 6. Jahrhundert. Bei ihm gab es auch keinen Arthus sondern einen römischen Feldherrn mit dem Namen Ambrosius Aurelianus, der gegen einfallende Piraten und Barbaren gekämpft hat. Die  Historia Brittonum, die gern erwähnt wird ist genauso wie die Historia Augusta heute unter Historikern umstritten, die Kirchengeschichte des Beda Venerabilis (Historia ecclesiastica gentis Anglorum) ist besser aber auch nicht immer aussagekräftig genug - hier sind wir auch mittlerweile im 8. Jahrhundert.

Die Minnesänger und Literatur des Hochmittelalters haben dann den Stoff erweitert und verschönert. Mit dem historischen Kern haben all diese Geschichten um Artus, seine Tafelrunde und irgendwelche Magier überhaupt gar nichts mehr zu tun. Das sind künstlerische Freiheiten des Mittelalters. Vor allem die französische Lyrik beeinflusst die Sage stark, erst im 12. Jahrhundert kommt die Tafelrunde als literarische Figur hinzu.

Historisch unumstritten sind die Einfälle der Angelsachsen und später auch der Wikinger, ebenso wie der Rückzug der römischen Armee und die Streitigkeiten zwischen den dort amtierenden Herrschern. Die Normannen brechen dieses System des Streits auf und mit Wilhelm dem Eroberer gibt es dann wieder eine halbwegs stabile Ordnung, hier befinden wir uns dann aber auch schon im Jahr 1066.

Herr der Ringe ist historisch ohnehin nicht wirklich greifbar.  Von einer historischen Verfilmung würde ich also *nicht* sprechen wollen. Die Kostüme und das Setting haben ebenfalls mit dem eigentlichen Artus-Kern schon nichtts zu tun, da die Artus-Sage aus der Spätantike stammt und nicht aus dem Mittelalter, wo du dann die Burgen und die Ritterrüstungen verorten kannst - auch daran siehst du die literarische Freiheit.

Schubladen-stecken ist grundsätzlich keine gute Idee. Ich schaue auch beispielsweise sowohl Star Trek und Star Wars, wobei ich Bekannte habe, die nicht verstehen, wie man Star Wars schauen kann, wenn man eigentlich Trekki ist  Diese Liste an Gegensätzen könnte ich noch weiter fortführen, wie oben mein Marvel - DC-Beispiel.

Bei der Musik teile ich ausnahmsweise nicht deine Meinung  Wenn ich Musik *gerne* hören soll, dann höre ich weder Pop noch Rock oder ähnlich "lärmende" Musik, Musik ist aber wie Filme Geschmacksache.

An dieser Stelle ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende!

PS: Deine Einstürzende-Neubauten-Hintergrundgeräusche sind echt genial, auch wenn ich sowas vermutlich nicht hören würde


----------



## Worrel (20. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Auch der gute Batman hat schon gegen Nazis und ähnliches gekämpft. Die Figur stammt übrigens vom März 1939, also kurz vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg. Natürlich spielt Patriotismus eine Rolle, ebenso wie bei Superman oder anderen Charakteren die bewusst gegen ein Nazi-Deutschland oder später auch das kommunistische Russland gezeichnet werden.


Spielt Patriotismus wirklich bei der Figur eine Rolle, oder taucht der nur auf, wenn Konflikte zwischen Nationen als Szenario einer Folge auftauchen?

Beispiel Batman:
Entstehung/Begründung seines Kampfes: Ermordung seiner Eltern => Er will dafür sorgen, daß sowas nicht noch einmal geschieht, indem er sämtliche Bösen Buben bekämpft und hinter Gitter bringt.
In seiner Motivation ist allenfalls Lokalpatriotismus erkennbar, da er die Straßen seiner Stadt sicherer machen will.
Aber ist das schon wirklich (Lokal-)Patriotismus? Oder schlicht der Ort seines Wirkens? Daß er einfach sagt: _"Ich kann nicht auf der ganzen Welt tätig sein, da konzentriere ich mich lieber darauf, meinen Job in dieser einen Stadt richtig gut zu machen, statt überall nur einen Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein zu hinterlassen"_?

Und wenn sich in der Realität gerade ein Weltkrieg abspielt, ist das doch nur logisch, daß sich das in mehr oder weniger versteckter Form auch in den Kunstwerken der jeweiligen Epoche widerspiegelt. Aber ein, zwei Nazi Episoden machen doch aus dem "dunklen Ritter" keinen Patrioten - er ist und bleibt einfach ein Kämpfer gegen "das Böse" - in diesem Fall dann eben in Form von ein paar Nazis.



> Bei Hulk bin ich überfragt, da ich ihn weder als Comic-Figur noch als Film-Figur richtig kenne.


Ich kenne im Prinzip auch nur die Filme - aber da ist es ja so, daß Bruce Banner seit dem fehlgeschlagenen Experiment seine Wut nicht unter Kontrolle behalten kann - eine andere Motivation hat er nicht. Und wie man in Avengers 1 sieht, kann er in dem Zustand nicht mal zwischen Freund und Feind unterscheiden - was als Patriot doch gerade Minimal Voraussetzung ist: den Feind, also _"Die"_ von _"Uns" _abzugrenzen.



> Bei der Arthus-Sage wäre ich vorsichtig. Der historische Kern der "Sage" geht vermutlich auf die Völkerwanderungsszeit zurück, als die römische Armee sich schrittweise aus dem Gebiet zurückzieht. [...]
> Die Minnesänger und Literatur des Hochmittelalters haben dann den Stoff erweitert und verschönert. Mit dem historischen Kern haben all diese Geschichten um Artus, seine Tafelrunde und irgendwelche Magier überhaupt gar nichts mehr zu tun. Das sind künstlerische Freiheiten des Mittelalters.


Nichtsdestotrotz fußt die Artussage auf der Realität und eine Verfilmung hat zumindest in Teilen ihrer selbst den Anspruch, die wahren Geschehnisse von damals zu zeigen.



> Herr der Ringe ist historisch ohnehin nicht wirklich greifbar.  Von einer historischen Verfilmung würde ich also *nicht* sprechen wollen.


Logisch. Das sollte ja auch der Gegenpunkt aus dem Fantasy Bereich sein, was dann zu der Aussage führt:
So sehr sind realistische historische Verfilmungen und Fantasy von ihrem Publikum aus gesehen nicht entfernt. Jemand, der sich für eine wirklichkeitsgetreue Verfilmung der Artussage interessiert, wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch Freude an den Herr der Ringe Filmen haben können. (Zumal man dort auch wie zu historischen Verfilmungen massenhaft Hintergrundinfos aus Sekundärquellen wie dem Silmarillion und diversen Nachschlagewerken finden kann - es gibt ua Hobbit Kalender, die Entwicklung der Sprachen und der Welt in drei Zeitaltern, eine eigene Schöpfungsgeschichte mit eigener Geschichte über den Ursprung des Bösen in der Welt, einen Atlas über das gesamte Gebiet des Hobbits/Herrn der Ringe, ...)



> PS: Deine Einstürzende-Neubauten-Hintergrundgeräusche sind echt genial, auch wenn ich sowas vermutlich nicht hören würde


Abseits von dem Krach, der natürlich zu den Einstürzenden Neubauten dazu gehört, haben sie aber auch einige sehr ruhige Stücke - gerade dieser Kontrast macht sie meines Erachten sehr hörenswert:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBsECuzPs2I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnnGYaqjW-A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd-6WweqD0Y


----------



## AnnoDomini (20. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spielt Patriotismus wirklich bei der Figur eine Rolle, oder taucht der nur auf, wenn Konflikte zwischen Nationen als Szenario einer Folge auftauchen?
> 
> Beispiel Batman:
> Entstehung/Begründung seines Kampfes: Ermordung seiner Eltern => Er will dafür sorgen, daß sowas nicht noch einmal geschieht, indem er sämtliche Bösen Buben bekämpft und hinter Gitter bringt.
> ...



Bezüglich der Hintergründe zu Batman gebe ich Dir völlig Recht. Ja, es geht um den Kampf gegen das Böse. Der Comic ensteht aber um 1939, mit Blick auf das Böse auf der anderen Seite des Atlantiks. Der Kontrast, der hier aufgebaut ist, spiegelt schon eine reale Welt wieder, wenn auch sehr überzeichnet. Und mit dem Eintritt der USA in den Krieg auch eine Spur Patriotismus.



Worrel schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz fußt die Artussage auf der Realität und eine Verfilmung hat zumindest in Teilen ihrer selbst den Anspruch, die wahren Geschehnisse von damals zu zeigen.



Dem würde ich deswegen widersprechen, da allein die Verlagerung der spätantiken Geschehnisse in das frühe Mittelalter (Burgen und Ritter vs. Römische Besatzung bzw. Völkerwanderung) unhistorisch ist und mit den historischen Tatsachen nichts zu tun hat und deswegen auch nicht wirklichkeitsgetreu ist. Das Extrem, wie mittelalterlich die Arthus-Welt werden kann, zeigt sich an den Prinz-Eisenherz-Comics, die ich gerne lese bzw. gelesen habe. Der Konflikt mit einfallenden Barbaren bleibt, wird aber in das Mittelalter transferiert.




Worrel schrieb:


> Logisch. Das sollte ja auch der Gegenpunkt aus dem Fantasy Bereich sein, was dann zu der Aussage führt:
> So sehr sind realistische historische Verfilmungen und Fantasy von ihrem Publikum aus gesehen nicht entfernt. Jemand, der sich für eine wirklichkeitsgetreue Verfilmung der Artussage interessiert, wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch Freude an den Herr der Ringe Filmen haben können. (Zumal man dort auch wie zu historischen Verfilmungen massenhaft Hintergrundinfos aus Sekundärquellen wie dem Silmarillion und diversen Nachschlagewerken finden kann - es gibt ua Hobbit Kalender, die Entwicklung der Sprachen und der Welt in drei Zeitaltern, eine eigene Schöpfungsgeschichte mit eigener Geschichte über den Ursprung des Bösen in der Welt, einen Atlas über das gesamte Gebiet des Hobbits/Herrn der Ringe, ...)



Herr der Ringe ist ohnehin ein sehr spezieller Bereich, wenn man mal von dem ganzen Merchandise absieht. Momentan lese ich von Arnulf Krause "Die wirkliche Mittelerde. Tolkiens Mythologie und ihre Wurzeln im Mittelalter." Ein spannenes Buch, was genau deine Gedanken aufgreift. Vielleicht hast du es schon gelesen 





Worrel schrieb:


> Abseits von dem Krach, der natürlich zu den Einstürzenden Neubauten dazu gehört, haben sie aber auch einige sehr ruhige Stücke - gerade dieser Kontrast macht sie meines Erachten sehr hörenswert:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBsECuzPs2I
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnnGYaqjW-A
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd-6WweqD0Y



Sicher nicht meine Musikrichtung, aber dank Dir habe ich jetzt meinen musikalischen Horizont erweitert, was ich sonst vermutlich nie gekannt hätte. Den ersten Link oben fand ich sehr beeindruckend  Und hier das Perpetuum Mobile von Einstürzende Neubauten ist mir für meinen Geschmack schon fast zu monoton. Ich gehe dann doch eher in diese Richtung. Oder vielleicht noch besser ein Beispiel für ein Meisterwerk der Chormusik.


----------



## Klauzzi (23. Oktober 2018)

Jedenfalls scheinst du ein selbst reflektierter belesener Typ zu sein, was man hier im Forum eher selten antrift. Ich habe nicht gesagt das jeder Grieche schwul war, es gab überhaupt sowas wie Homosexualität nicht. Das du die spartanischen Beziehungen als normal bezeichnest, entlarvt deine altertümliche Vorstellung von Normalen Familienleben, geprägt durch dein Elternhaus, Schule und Freundeskreis. Homo oder Bi Sexuelle Männer hatten damals eine völlig andere Stellung als in 2000 Jahren Christentum und auch noch Heute, und konnte ihre Neigungen offen Gesellschaftlich anerkannt ausleben, darauf wollte ich hinweisen. 
 Du mein Freund solltest mal vielleicht das Symposium von Platon lesen, die Poltie von ihm ist mir bekannt, bevor du anderen Unkenntnis unterstellst. Im Symposium beschreibt er genau den Stellenwert die die Liebe zum Jungen Mann hatte, was weit über die Beziehung hinausgeht die du ihnen unterstellst und hat mit institutioneller Liebe überhaupt gar nichts zu tun.  Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar was du mit deinen Relativierungsversuchen bezwecken willst, desweiteren lässt dein sehr ausufernder Text den Schluss zu, das ich voll ins Schwarze getroffen habe.  
Leider ist eine Homosexuelle oder bisexuelle Beziehung in Spielen oder auch Filmen immer noch nicht normal, und deshalb finde ich es auch von Bioware nachvollziehbar das sie mit einer solche Aussage zeigen wollen das sie auf der Richtigen Seite stehen. Lass es von mir aus Werbung sein, die an Homo und Bi sexuelle Menschen gerichtet ist, um ihnen zu zeigen das auch sie im Spiel vorkommen.  
Und nach dem deinem ellen langen Text, würdest du mir also nicht zustimmen das die griechische Gesellschaft die schwulste war die es jemals gab ? Ich finde das noch immer, lasse mich aber gerne belehren. Im Punkto Russland war ich wohl etwas plakativ, ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.  Dennoch ist es so, das die sehr rigiden Gesetze zu Homosexuellen in Russland auf eine  breite Gesellschaftliche Zustimmung stößt, die hier wohl kaum mehr anzutreffen ist.


----------

